# Can see DVR list but can't watch recordings.



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

I have Whole Home and now cannot watch recordings on any of the bedroom receivers. I can see the list of recordings but when I push play I get the message " Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server".
I have an HR-24 and 3 H24's. Have had this set up for 2 years with no issues.
Any idea how to correct this?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Try rebooting your router (if connected) and all your receivers and see if that helps.

When you run a system test on your receivers what does it say? To get to the test menu press:

MENU>Settings & Help>Settings>Info & Test>Run System Test


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have also found that sometimes when this happens if you immediately try to play it a second time it works.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I have also found that sometimes when this happens if you immediately try to play it a second time it works.


Yes, agreed. That would be a good thing to try too.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> Try rebooting your router (if connected) and all your receivers and see if that helps.
> 
> When you run a system test on your receivers what does it say? To get to the test menu press:
> 
> MENU>Settings & Help>Settings>Info & Test>Run System Test


No issues when running a system test.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok then, that's a good thing. Hopefully a reboot clears up your issue.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> Try rebooting your router (if connected) and all your receivers and see if that helps.
> 
> When you run a system test on your receivers what does it say? To get to the test menu press:
> 
> MENU>Settings & Help>Settings>Info & Test>Run System Test


Reset:hurah: the DVR and the other 3 receivers and all is good!! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad it was simple. Happy to help!


----------

